# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  വേനൽ രക്ഷാഹാസം

## kandahassan

*പ്രിയ സുഹൃത്തുക്കളെ* 

*വേനൽ അതിരൂക്ഷമാം വിധം ആളിക്കത്തുകയാണ് . വരൾച്ചയോടൊപ്പം ജനങ്ങളിൽ വിരൾച്ചയും കാണപ്പെടുന്നു . ഈ കൊടും വേനലിൽ നിന്നും വേനൽക്കാല രോഗങ്ങളിൽ നിന്നും രക്ഷനേടാനും* 
*നമ്മുക്ക് കൈകോർക്കാം . വേനലിൽ നിന്നും വേനൽക്കാല രോഗങ്ങളിൽ നിന്നും രക്ഷ നേടാനുള്ള* 
*അറിവുകളും വിവരങ്ങളും ഈ ത്രെഡിൽ ഷെയർ ചെയ്യുക*

----------


## kandahassan

*വേനല്*ക്കാലത്ത് കുടിക്കാം ഈ പഴച്ചാറുകള്**

വേനല്*കാലത്ത് പല തരത്തിലുളള ആരോഗ്യ പ്രശ്നങ്ങള്* വരാന്* സാധ്യതയുണ്ട്. അതില്* വേനല്*കാലത്ത് പലര്*ക്കുമുളള ഒരു പ്രശ്നമാണ് നിർജലീകരണം. നമ്മുടെ ശരീരത്തിന് ഏറ്റവും ആവശ്യമായ ന്യൂട്രിയന്*സിലൊന്നാണ് വെളളം. വെളളം കുടിക്കുന്നത് ശരീരത്തിലെ ജലാംശം നിലനിര്*ത്താന്* സഹായിക്കും. ജലാംശം കൂടിയ ഭക്ഷണങ്ങൾ കഴിക്കുമ്പോൾ ശരീരത്തിലെ ജലാംശം നിലനിര്*ത്തുന്നതിനോടൊപ്പം ശരീരത്തിന് ആവശ്യമായ പോഷണം കിട്ടുകയും ചെയ്യും.


കടുത്ത ചൂടിൽ നിന്നു രക്ഷനേടാൻ പഴച്ചാറുകള്* ധാരാളം കുടിക്കാം. ശരീരത്തെ തണുപ്പിക്കാനും ശുചീകരിക്കാനും വിഷാംശങ്ങളെ പുറന്തള്ളാനും പഴച്ചാറുകൾ സഹായിക്കും. വേനല്**ക്കാലത്ത് കുടിക്കാൻ പറ്റിയ ചില പഴച്ചാറുകള്* നോക്കാം.
നാരങ്ങാ ജ്യൂസ്..​
വേനലില്* കുടിക്കാന്* മികച്ചതാണ് നാരങ്ങാവെളളം. വിറ്റാമിൻ സിയാൽ സമ്പന്നമാണ്​ നാരങ്ങാജ്യൂസ്​. ചർമത്തെ ശുദ്ധിയാക്കാനും ഇത്​ സഹായിക്കുന്നു. പി.എച്ച്​ ലെവൽ നിയന്ത്രിച്ചുനിർത്താനും ഇത്​ സഹായിക്കും. യുവത്വം നിലനിർത്താനും ചർമത്തെ മികച്ചതാക്കാനും ഇത്​ സഹായിക്കുന്നു. ദിവസവും രാവിലെ ഒരു ഗ്ലാസ്​ നാരങ്ങാ വെള്ളം കുടിക്കുന്നത്​ ഉത്തമമാണ്​. ചൂട് സമയത്തുണ്ടാകുന്ന ചര്*മരോഗങ്ങളില്* ഇത് സഹായിക്കും. 


തണ്ണിമത്തൻ ജ്യൂസ്.. 
 ശരീരത്തിൽ ജലാംശം വേണ്ടത്ര അളവിൽ നിലനിർത്തൽ നല്ലതാണ് തണ്ണിമത്തന്* ജ്യൂസ്​. തണ്ണിമത്തനില്* അമിനോ ആസിഡി​ന്*റെ സാന്നിധ്യം കാരണം ഉയർന്ന കലോറി ഉൗർജോൽപ്പാദനത്തിനും സഹായിക്കുന്നു.  നൂറ്​ മില്ലി ലിറ്റർ തണ്ണിമത്തൻ ജ്യൂസിൽ ഏകദേശം 100 ക​ലോറി അടങ്ങിയിരിക്കും. മൂത്രാശയ രോഗങ്ങളെയും മുഖക്കുരു പോലുള്ള ചർമ രോഗങ്ങളെയും തുരത്താൻ തണ്ണിമത്തനു കഴിയും.



മാമ്പഴം ജ്യൂസ്.. 
പഴങ്ങളുടെ രാജാവായ മാമ്പഴത്തിന്*റെ സമയമാണ് വേനൽക്കാലം. വൈറ്റമിനുകളും മിനറൽസും അയണും ധാരാളമടങ്ങിയ മാമ്പഴച്ചാറ് വേനലിൽ കഴിക്കുന്നത് ആരോഗ്യത്തിനു നല്ലതാണ്. ദഹനപ്രശ്നങ്ങളെയും കാൻസറിനെയും പ്രതിരോധിക്കാന്* ഇതിനുകഴിയും. 
ഓറഞ്ച് ജ്യൂസ്.. 
ഓറഞ്ച് നാരുകളുടെ സ്രോതസ്സു കൂടിയാണ്. അതിനാൽതന്നെ ഇവ നല്ല ദഹനാരോഗ്യവും തരുന്നു. പതഞ്ഞുപൊങ്ങുന്ന കൃത്രിമ പാനീയങ്ങളുടെ സ്​ഥാനത്ത്​ എന്തുകൊണ്ടും പകരംവെക്കാവുന്ന കുറഞ്ഞ കലോറിയുള്ള ജ്യൂസാണ്​ ഒാറഞ്ചി​ന്*റേത്​. നെഗറ്റീവ്​ കലോറി ജ്യൂസ്​ ആയാണ്​ ഒാറഞ്ച്​ ജ്യൂസ്​ പരിഗണിക്കപ്പെടുന്നത്​. ആന്റിഓക്സിഡന്റുകളുടെയും നാരുകളുടെയും  കൂടി സ്രോതസായ ഓറഞ്ച് ഹൃദയത്തിന്റെ ആരോഗ്യ സംരക്ഷണത്തിനും ഉത്തമമാണ്. ഓറഞ്ചിലെ സിട്രേറ്റും സിട്രിക് ആസിഡും വൃക്കയിൽ ഉണ്ടാകുന്ന ചില കല്ലുകളുടെ രൂപീകരണത്തെ തടയാൻ സഹായിക്കുന്നവയാണ്.


പപ്പായ ജ്യൂസ്..
മികച്ചൊരു ഔഷധമായ പപ്പായ ജ്യൂസ് വേനലിൽ ധാരാണമായി കുടിക്കാം. വൈറ്റമിനുകളായ സി, എ, ബി എന്നിവയാൽ സമൃദ്ധയായ പപ്പായയിൽ 91–92% വരെ ജലാംശമുണ്ട്.വയറിനുണ്ടാകുന്ന അസുഖങ്ങളെ ചെറുക്കാനും ദഹനപ്രശ്നങ്ങൾ പരിഹരിക്കാനും പപ്പായ സഹായിക്കും. ചർമത്തിലെ മൃതകോശങ്ങളകറ്റാനും ചർമം കൂടുതൽ സുന്ദരമാകാനും ഇത് സഹായിക്കും. 
മുന്തിരി ജ്യൂസ്.. 
ജലാംശം കൂടുതൽ ഉള്ള ഒരു ഫലം. ആരോഗ്യസംരക്ഷണത്തിന് ഏറ്റവും നല്ല പഴങ്ങളിലൊന്നാണ് മുന്തിരി. വിറ്റാമിനുകളാല്* സമൃദ്ധമായ മുന്തിരി ആരോഗ്യത്തോടൊപ്പം സൗന്ദര്യവും നല്*കും.ദഹനക്കേട്, മലബന്ധം, ക്ഷീണം, എന്നിവ അകറ്റാനും കാഴ്ചശക്തി നിലനിർത്താനും മുന്തിരി ഉത്തമമാണ്.




ആപ്പിൾ ജ്യൂസ്​..
ആപ്പിൾ ജ്യൂസ്​ നിങ്ങളെ ആശുപത്രികളിൽ നിന്ന്​ അകറ്റി നിർത്തുന്നതിനൊപ്പം ചർമം വരണ്ടുണങ്ങുന്നതിനെ തടയുകയും ചെയ്യും. 82-85% വരെ ജലാംശമാണ് ആപ്പിളിൽ കാണപ്പെടുന്നത്. നിരവധി ആരോഗ്യഗുണങ്ങളുള്ള ആപ്പിളിൽ നാരുകളും വൈറ്റമിൻ സിയും മറ്റ് ആന്റിഓക്സിഡന്റുകളും പ്ലാന്റ് സംയുക്തങ്ങളും ധാരാളമായുണ്ട്. പ്രായം തോന്നിപ്പിക്കുന്നതിനെ തടയുന്ന ആന്*റി ഒാക്​സിഡന്*റ്​ ഘടകങ്ങളാൽ സമ്പന്നമാണ്​ ആപ്പിൾ ജ്യൂസ്​.

----------


## BangaloreaN

@kandahassan

First point.
Don't drink fruit juice, it is not healthy as it is high on sugar content.
You should eat full fruits, chewing it well.

Fruit Juice Is Just as Unhealthy as a Sugary Drink

----------


## kandahassan

> @kandahassan
> 
> First point.
> Don't drink fruit juice, it is not healthy as it is high on sugar content.
> You should eat full fruits, chewing it well.
> 
> Fruit Juice Is Just as Unhealthy as a Sugary Drink


juice kudikkumpol kittunna unmeshan fruits kazhikkumpol kittarilla .

----------


## BangaloreaN

> juice kudikkumpol kittunna unmeshan fruits kazhikkumpol kittarilla .


അത് ശരിയാണ്.
മോരും വെള്ളം, ഉപ്പിട്ട കഞ്ഞിവെളളം, ഉപ്പിട്ട നാരങ്ങാവെള്ളം, കരിക്ക് ആണ് നല്ലത്.

----------


## firecrown

> juice kudikkumpol kittunna unmeshan fruits kazhikkumpol kittarilla .


ice-cold ayittu kudichale unmesham kittoo....juiceum iceum koodi blenderil ittu adichu ice cream pole thinnan sukham aanu....juicinu pakaram squash upayogikkam

----------


## firecrown

നല്ല കൊഴുപ്പുള്ള ഓറഞ്ചു ജ്യൂസ് ഇതുപോലെ ഒന്ന് ഉണ്ടാക്കി നോക്കൂ|| ROAD SIDE ORANGE JUICE

----------


## ShahSM

> നല്ല കൊഴുപ്പുള്ള ഓറഞ്ചു ജ്യൂസ് ഇതുപോലെ ഒന്ന് ഉണ്ടാക്കി നോക്കൂ|| ROAD SIDE ORANGE JUICE


Kinnow അല്ലേ അത് (Malta)

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

> Kinnow അല്ലേ അത് (Malta)
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


ariyilla..

----------


## ShahSM

> ariyilla..



😊

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan



----------

